# CYCLONE COASTER - Bring a Lady - or - Ride a Lady -- Sunday February 6th 2022



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2022)

*Well - I don't post the CYCLONE COASTER rides here every month - But they are the first Sunday of every month - rain or shine -- However the CYCLONE COASTER website is the place to check for CYCLONE COASTER rides & upcoming events all year round -- I update the CYCLONE COASTER website usually the first week after the ride each month  

We had the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Sunday ride on February 6th 2022 with a turnout of around 70+ riders joined in for the annual **CYCLONE COASTER** Ride a Lady - Bring a Lady to the Vintage Bicycle ride - In honor of the ladies in our lives where we had a great turnout with some ladies joining in on their ladies bicycles - some ladies bicycles being ridden by the men too - Always a fun ride & thanks to those who made it out for the beautiful sunny Southern California day with temps in the low 70's as we rode down the strand 

I will post some pics & lets see what you guys captured @ the ride yesterday 

We will see everyone next month for the March 6th 2022 **CYCLONE COASTER **Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride *

_*Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details on this ride & all that CYCLONE COASTER does

Ridden not Hidden - Frank




*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2022)

We had a great time, and it was the perfect place for my girl's '37 Colson Vogue to make her SoCal debut...tho I was the one who rode her.


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 7, 2022)

Couldn't make it but the 37 Vogue is a beauty (along with the other ladies).


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks like a great turn out... 😎


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 7, 2022)

Great pictures! Looking good! Hope that I can be there next month...


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks like all the East Coast bikes have gone West.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2022)

jrapoza said:


> Looks like all the East Coast bikes have gone West.



Which ones?

They do tend to migrate from the East Coast and Mid West out to a milder climate. Lucky us.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 9, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Which ones?
> 
> They do tend to migrate from the East Coast and Mid West out to a milder climate. Lucky us.



Some go the opposite direction:


----------

